# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Kazzo 360 – Nhấn nút F5 cho style cá tính

## nguyetnt

Luôn đổi mới và update thường xuyên các mẫu quần áo đa dạng và cá tính theo xu hướng thời trang, Kazzo 360 đã thật sự trở thành một địa chỉ quen thuộc và tin cậy cho các bạn đấy!

Shop không chỉ thỏa mãn nhu cầu mua sắm của teen boy, giúp các bạn ấy trở nên lịch lãm và nam tính trong các buổi “prom” hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo chơi, du lịch cùng bạn bè, mà còn muốn làm hài lòng thêm “một nửa thế giới” còn lại là các bạn nữ thích mua sắm và làm đẹp nữa. 

Bên cạnh địa chỉ quen thuộc: số 2 ngõ 360 Đê La Thành, Đống Đa, Hà Nội, nay shop update thêm một cửa hàng nữa chỉ chuyên về trang phục và phụ kiện cho các bạn nữ vào tháng 04/2012, đó là số 1 ngõ 360 Đê La Thành, Đống Đa, Hà Nội, các bạn nữ thích nhé, còn chờ gì mà không note ngay vào “cẩm nang mua sắm” của mình đi nào.

Thế là các bạn lại có thêm một sự lựa chọn và một nơi để thỏa mãn nhu cầu mua sắm và làm đẹp cho bản thân rồi nhé. Với phương châm luôn tôn trọng và ưu tiên cho khách hàng, nên nhân dịp khai trương, shop sẽ có những ưu đãi khá tuyệt cho những “thượng đế” đến với shop từ những ngày đầu khai trương nhé! Quần jean sẽ có giá ưu đãi từ 190k đến 320k tùy vào mẫu mã và chất lượng, quần sooc từ 85k đến 135k, rất tuyệt cho một chuyến đi biển đấy! Áo phông và sơmi được ưu đãi từ 85k đến 320k, váy nữ cho các bạn đi party hay dạo phố sẽ có giá từ 100k đến 500k, giày dép cũng từ 100k đến 350k nhé. 

Tips tips: Shop khá thoải mái vì sản phẩm của shop phục vụ toàn cho các bạn trẻ năng động cơ mà, vì lý do đó, shop cũng năng động trong việc cho đổi hàng luôn, nhận đổi và trả lại hàng trong vòng 3 ngày, mà không mất phí nào nhé, thích quá!!! Mọi hàng hóa bán ra đều được shop đảm bảo bằng hóa đơn tính tiền trên phần mềm bán hàng chuyên dụng. Shop cũng về hàng liên tục 1 tuần 2 lần để các bạn  được update những mẫu mã mới nhất.

Nhận bán buôn có các bạn có nhu cầu thử sức với công việc kinh doanh nữa nhé.các bạn có thể trưc tiếp đến cửa hàng hoặc gọi điện theo số hotline để biết thêm chi tiếp nhé!

Với tiêu chí: "Cùng một chất lượng sản phẩm, chúng tôi đưa cho bạn giá và chất lượng phục vụ tốt nhất", còn điều gì khiến các bạn bỏ qua nào???

Nhanh chân đến với Kazzo 360 (cả shop 1 và 2 luôn nhé) để refresh và tạo cho mình một phong cách mới của riêng bạn nào! Kazzo 360 welcome you!!!!











Địa chỉ: 

+ Shop đồ nam:  số 2 ngõ 360 Đê La Thành, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Hotline: 098 636 2360

+ Shop đồ nữ:  số 1 ngõ 360 Đê La Thành, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Hotline: 093 636 3327

----------


## lunas2

nhìn teen nhấy...

----------


## dung89

Tỉn tìn tin  :Big Grin: 
Mình hết thời này mất rồi

----------

